# Flying Dutchman's The Pure



## Amateur Grower (Nov 3, 2009)

Has anyone ever grown or smoked this? I just ordered some from Dr. Chronic.

AG


----------



## home grow (Jan 12, 2010)

Flying dutchman's the pure: super easy to grow,very smoth to smoke,nice med. up high . Funny thing it does not smell like a skunk to me,more fruity, I like it though.


----------

